

Self-serve banner ad design tool Canned Banners exits beta - mylesyounger

After launching in January 2010, Canned Banners (www.cannedbanners.com) has left beta. Our self-serve app lets anyone quickly create Flash banner ads using pre-designed templates. We're a 3-person, self-funded startup based in San Francisco. Our full press release is here: http://bit.ly/eCrXcq
======
mylesyounger
We're definitely pursuing partnerships with publishers, ad networks, and
miscellaneous online marketing solution providers...our growing list of
partners is here: <http://www.cannedbanners.com/partners>

But I'd never heard of PageGage. Thanks very much for the suggestion!

-Myles Younger

------
printerjam
You've made a pretty nice banner creator. Might be worth looking at
partnerships with publishers who have self service ad buying platforms or
platforms like PageGage.

